# Fischereischein für BaWü ohne Lehrgang; gerne in anderem Bundesland



## new_petri (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

und wieder ist ein Jahr vergangen, und wieder hat es zeitlich nicht geklappt, an den Terminen für die Fischereiprüfung + Kursen teilzunehmen :c. Da ich es in BaWü wohl nicht schaffe, suche ich jetzt nach anderen Möglichkeiten.

Ich brauche eine Möglichkeit um, mit Wohnsitz in BaWü, den Fischereischein zu machen. Da dies (wenn das möglich/erlaubt ist) wohl in einem Bundesland machen muss, wo man keine Pflichtstunden machen muss wollte ich hier fragen ob mir jemand Tipps oder sogar konkrete Adressen hat?  Ich bin gerne bereit dafür weit zu fahren (eigentlich ganz Deutschland) und mir für die Zeit der Prüfung ein Hotel zu nehmen. 
Grundsätzlich geht es mir darum:
1. Wird man in anderen Bundesländern zu der Prüfung zugelassen ohne einen Wohnsitz in selbigem zu haben???
2. Wird dies dann auch an meinem Wohnort akzeptiert???
3. Gibt es außer den Kursen im Winter in BaWü noch andere Kursmöglichkeiten (evtl. im Frühjahr)???

Warum ich überhaupt auf die Idee komme, die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang machen zu wollen hat folgende Gründe: Ich kann beruflich einfach nicht planen, an dem und dem Tag Zeit zu haben (auch WE nicht, deshalb hilft mir auch n Crash-Kurs nicht wirklich weiter). Ich müsste mir um die 2 Wochenenden für nen Crash-Kurs sicher daheim zu sein 2 Wochen frei nehmen und das in einer sehr unattraktiven Jahreszeit.
Ohne Lehrgang traue ich mir zu, da ich seit vielen Jahren (knapp 20) regelmäßig angle und mich mit dem Thema Fischerei, Gewässer, usw. beschäftige. Ich denke mal ich hätte kein Problem mir das nötige Wissen für die Prüfung im Selbststudium beizubringen.
Wenn es in BaWü evtl. auch noch Crash-Kurse im Frühjahr gäbe, wäre es evtl. auch eine Möglichkeit, da ich es dort dann mit Urlaub verbinden würde... dann natürlich auch mit Kursteilnahme.

Ich merke schon, dass dieses Thema hier und in diversen anderen Foren  heiß diskutiert wird. Ich schließe daraus, dass viele ähnliche Probleme  haben... Die Vorschläge in Google machen einem schnell deutlich, dass  die Nachfrage dafür sehr hoch sind. Ich hoffe dass diese Regelung in  nächster Zeit mal überdacht wird #q

Bitte spart euch die Bemerkungen/Ratschläge wie: 
1. Der Kurs hat schon seinen Sinn, ohne Teilnahme der Pflichtstunden kann man doch nicht auf Fische (Lebewesen) losgelassen werden... Ich unterstütze diese Meinung, bin aber auch der Meinung, dass solche Kurse dann das ganze Jahr über angeboten werden sollten und sei es nur in bestimmten, großen Städten!
2. Suche dir nen Zweitwohnsitz in Bundesland XY und mache ihn dort! Ich meine ich bin bereit etwas dafür zu tun, aber das geht zu weit!

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir Tipps oder Adressen oder Erfahrungen (gerne auch: das versuche ich seit Jahren und es gibt keinen Weg, egal was für kosten und Mühen du auf dich nimmst)

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Liebe Grüße new_petri


----------



## Schneidi (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für BaWü ohne Lehrgang; gerne in anderem Bundesland*

also ich hab vor ein paar jahren nen kurs im September gemacht in Weingarten an der Volkshochschule.


----------



## welsstipper (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für BaWü ohne Lehrgang; gerne in anderem Bundesland*

pflichstunden hast du immer !!! ist wie mein führerschein !!! manche vereine sehen das nicht so eng wenn man mal nicht da ist aber eigendlich ist anwesendheitspflicht...

ich habe meinen schein an 8 abenden gemacht wovon ich nur 4 anwesend war und 2 mal nur die hälfte aufgrund von arbeitszeiten ... muß dazu sagen das ich das im voraus aber auch so angemeldet habe ist kein thema gewesen ... einfach mal bei anfragen ob was machbar ist... fragen kostet ja nichts .... ich habe meinen in NDS gemacht


----------



## Siegfried Stockfleth (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für BaWü ohne Lehrgang; gerne in anderem Bundesland*

Moin Moin,am 21.01 machen wir in Uetersen einen Lehrgang an 2 Wochenenden.Info unter www.SAV-Posenkieker de.Rufe mich doch mal an.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für BaWü ohne Lehrgang; gerne in anderem Bundesland*

Pflichtstunden hin oder her, sollte aber grundsätzlich kein Problem sein, wenn du das vorher ansprichst. Ich kenne paar Kollegen die auch erst kürzlich ihren Schein gemacht haben und bei denen war das ähnlich. Keine Zeit um aktiv am Lehrgang teilzunehmen, im Vorfeld zum Lehrgangsleiter, die Anwesenheitsliste für alle Tage vorgreifend unterschrieben und dann erst zur Prüfung wieder aufgetaucht.
Gruß


----------



## Slick (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für BaWü ohne Lehrgang; gerne in anderem Bundesland*

Als ich den Schein gemacht habe war das ganz anders.Nichts mit Unterschreiben und zur Prüfung kommen.Jeder musste seine Pflichtstunden haben.Bei den Leuten die es zeitlich nicht geschafft hatten,wurden nach Vereinbarung extra Termine festgelegt wo sie ihre fehlenden Stunden nachholen konnten.

Die Kursleiter sind in der Hinsicht flexible.


----------



## 123hier (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein für BaWü ohne Lehrgang; gerne in anderem Bundesland*



> 1. Wird man in anderen Bundesländern zu der Prüfung zugelassen ohne einen Wohnsitz in selbigem zu haben???



Ich habe den Schein in HH gemacht, wohne aber in SH



> Wird dies dann auch an meinem Wohnort akzeptiert???



Musst du beim zuständigen Amt mal erfragen 

Viel Erfolg, wenn du denn mal die Zeit findest


----------

